

Looking For Work - tommynazareth
http://www.chrisbrogan.com/looking-for-work/

======
tommynazareth
This is a frustrating thing to witness. There are people close to me who would
rather stay in a bad situation where they don't have to think for themselves
instead of putting in some real effort to learn a valuable skill or identify a
real opportunity. So much of the work environment in the United States to day
is much more babysitting than gainful employment. It kills me to see the
talented all around me that is wasted because of a lack of initiative and a
preference for simply following someone else's directions.

